# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Jaspree's Ruins

## Digger2000

From an Earthdawn Shard

I thought I would have a go and create a RL image of the map.

----------


## tilt

looks great digger - like the rust on the roof - and the greenery  :Smile:

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Very nice...repped!

----------


## kimey

VERY nice! Great trees.

----------


## PeaceHeather

Whoa. That's gorgeous.
A courier carrying rep is on its way to your doorstep, sir.

----------


## torstan

Very nice. The only comment I can think to add is that with such bright light I'd expect some ripples in the water to be visible. Everything else, 10/10 gorgeous. Repped!

----------


## lapada

no way that looks crazy real! you could even have like a a few wall chunks half sticking out of the ground -- awsome job

----------


## Jaxilon

That is very nice. Looks much like a photograph. What process did you use to create this if you don't mind saying? I see you have Vue, did you use that for parts of this? I look forward to seeing more stuff from you so please keep up the good work.

Rep whacked!

----------


## jtougas

Incredible I felt like I was hovering over the real thing  :Smile:  Repped !!

----------


## Digger2000

Thanks for the comments

I created a height map for the terrain then added the eco system and textures for the ground, made the walls and the base of the temple in Hexagon, and the temple itself and the fountains I had as Vue models, I retextured them to fit.

----------


## ravells

Very nice indeed!!!

----------


## Steel General

Nicely done...

----------


## Katto

Good work so far!

----------


## PeaceHeather

> Thanks for the comments
> 
> I created a height map for the terrain then added the eco system and textures for the ground, made the walls and the base of the temple in Hexagon, and the temple itself and the fountains I had as Vue models, I retextured them to fit.


*coughtutorialcough*
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Digger2000

> *coughtutorialcough*


Its not really a tutorial sort of thing, If you use Vue its simple to do.

----------


## tilt

for people wanting to see your process - maybe you could upload the height map to show what the base for the work was  :Smile:  ... and tell where/how you made it  :Smile:

----------


## Digger2000

I created the hight map for the image with photoshop,  Black lowest, white highest, blured the different levels with guassian blur, merged the hight map into the terrain, then painted onto the terrain where I wanted the different materials to be.
The eco system in Vue allows you to chose different plants to paint onto the terrain in a random fashion, I chose 3 different plans 1 tree and 2 bushes, hexagon is a modelling programe which is very easy to use and I needed to create the hexagon base which the temple sits on and the remains of the walls around the temple, I then used a standard displacement texture (old rock) to create the appearance of the old base and walls, then dropped the models of the temple building and the two fountains onto the terrain.
I added a water plane and adjusted it to the corect height of the swamp water, and added a liquid texture to it.
I use the standard top camera to give me the overhead look and rendered in final mode.

----------

